# Free Online Radio services



## steadyboy (Feb 12, 2010)

i would like to know about online radio services,the bandwidth they consume and if there are any widgets addons in opera/firefox that support them.


----------



## staticsid (Mar 10, 2010)

This seems to be the most popular last.fm addon
*addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/7684

Haven't tried it though...


----------



## cyberjunkie (Mar 10, 2010)

If you're thinking of just streaming music, Winamp's shoutcast was popular for a long time and I think it still is. Look at www.Tuner2.com and more importantly www.grooveshark.com. There's a Grooveshark search plugin for Firefox - *addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/14319


----------

